# Ethical Question...



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

ok, I have only been doing EPAK for a little over a month. I enjoy it very much. Been going 3 times a week havent missed a class.
I am starting to get the techniques. I still struggle with Short Form 1... we havent done much with it. My form sux...I do not block well either. they havent spent much time on that yet.
I kinda jumped in with some higher up belts.
We have a young instructor (black Belt) seems to really know his form. He helps with the classes. anyway would it be a bad idea to ask him to get together some other time during the weekend and work together? My teacher does offer Private lessons but its $50 an HR!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

It might be a bad idea seeing as how he is an instructor at the school. However, a good idea might be to get together with friends or other schoolmates and work out on stuff.

Also, if Cappi charges you $50.00 an hour make sure you tell him that you only want to train for 1/2 an hour and the other half you want to take his harley out for a spin!

Also...looking at your avatar you better train hard. All the other babies are gonna make fun of your hair.
:rofl:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *It might be a bad idea seeing as how he is an instructor at the school. However, a good idea might be to get together with friends or other schoolmates and work out on stuff.
> 
> Also, if Cappi charges you $50.00 an hour make sure you tell him that you only want to train for 1/2 an hour and the other half you want to take his harley out for a spin!
> ...


 Whats wrong with my hair!!!!
That is my Awesome Daughter! thats is why I have to train hard...I found out if I shoot the guys that come calling on her I get in a bit more trouble than if i beta them up. I figure i only have 10 yrs before they start comeing.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

the reason I wanted to work with him...He seems to be the nicest instructor and takes time with me more than he does with the others...He just seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Whats wrong with my hair!!!! *



Nothing. Pink is your colour! Honest!



> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *That is my Awesome Daughter! thats is why I have to train hard...I found out if I shoot the guys that come calling on her I get in a bit more trouble than if i beta them up. I figure i only have 10 yrs before they start comeing. *



The lament of every father with a daughter in the world. Totally understandable. My friend just had a baby girl and he is already booking time for me in 15 years to be there when his daughter's first date shows up and he wants me to chaparone with him.



> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *the reason I wanted to work with him...He seems to be the nicest instructor and takes time with me more than he does with the others...He just seems like a real nice guy.*



Good idea but as he teaches there already it might be awkward. Why not ask and see what he charges for private lessons through the school? Although you might not see it as so feelings can be hurt easily and it's always easier to avoid hurt feelings than it is to repair them. Just a hint from one who has been there.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Good idea but as he teaches there already it might be awkward. Why not ask and see what he charges for private lessons through the school? Although you might not see it as so feelings can be hurt easily and it's always easier to avoid hurt feelings than it is to repair them. Just a hint from one who has been there. *


 I understand maybe ill ask someone else...So whats arts did you take if not Kenpo?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I say go for it, go ahead and ask that instructor for help, the only thing he can do is say no.  

As an assistant instructor I love having motivated students that are looking for that little extra help.  Also, as an instructor it is one of my duties to teach, not necessarily just on group nights, my job is to make sure those students succeed.  For a motivated student I will make the time for a bit of extra training.

I think you will find that more than a half-hour of private instruction will be too much.  Especially in the beginning when you are trying to improve your form and working on basics.  

Good luck,

Lamont


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *I understand maybe ill ask someone else...So whats arts did you take if not Kenpo? *



Oh, I've been around..._(No jokes you guys!)_

My first love was boxing and it sort of developed into an incurrable love of learning many different styles of martial arts.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

one idea would be to find a training partner somewhere around your rank and ability and work with them outside of class. having a training partner is pretty much the only way to really excell in any martial art, especially a technique based one. this is sometimes easier said than done. people have other obligations and may not be as passionate about training as you are. 

as for the young BB instructor. my advice would be to ask him a question or two after each class. pick his brain. have him help a little here and there. you'll be surprised how much you can get out of even ten or fifteen minutes of one on one casually. 

and if he's a good instructor, he'll get caught up in what he's showing you and not even notic the time fly by... 

they guy seems willing to help you out. i'm not the head instructor at my school but i usually have some students ask me a few questions on how something might work after a class. i always entertain the question and usually keep them a little longer than they were expecting me to. one time i had this poor guy standing there for almost an hour


----------



## student (Mar 14, 2003)

That you ask your instructor permission to work with this black belt BEFORE you make any plans.  You need to respect who is in charge of your instruction.  Most instructors do not have a problem with their students getting help from other black belts since most of us have gifts in different areas (sparring, kata, technique, etc), but you need to make certain that you ask first as to not step on any toes and to respect your teacher.  If he/she says no, he/she most likely has a very good reason that is in your best interest.  I doubt that he/she wants anything but for you to progress and to become more proficient in the art.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *That you ask your instructor permission to work with this black belt BEFORE you make any plans.  You need to respect who is in charge of your instruction.  Most instructors do not have a problem with their students getting help from other black belts since most of us have gifts in different areas (sparring, kata, technique, etc), but you need to make certain that you ask first as to not step on any toes and to respect your teacher.  If he/she says no, he/she most likely has a very good reason that is in your best interest.  I doubt that he/she wants anything but for you to progress and to become more proficient in the art. *



That was what I was trying to say. Thank you for finding the tactful words for me.


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by student _
> *That you ask your instructor permission to work with this black belt BEFORE you make any plans.  You need to respect who is in charge of your instruction.*



I think that's a good idea.  If the group class instructor doesn't have an opinion one way or the other, you might ask the owner of the school; whether or not you feel that's necessary really depends on the feeling you get from the place in general.

Also, consider starting out a little slower in asking for help outside of class times.  Instead of suggesting getting together on a weekend, maybe start out by asking if he's got a few minutes after a group class for a specific question.  You mentioned Short Form 1; instead of hoping to go through the entire form, maybe a good first step would be to ask if he could give you some suggestions on improving the first two blocks.  If he's open to that, work on his suggestions for a week, then ask if he's got a few minutes the next time you see him to go through the next few motions.  If you end up feeling comfortable working together outside of the class setting, those few minutes might turn into 10 or 15; who knows, _he_ might be the one to suggest getting together on a weekend.

The instructors at my school are like Lamont:  they love helping out motivated students.  And sometimes a few minutes is all it takes.  I was having trouble with an arm lock technique recently, so after a group class I asked the instructor if he could help me out for a few minutes.  I don't think it took any more than ten minutes to find several things that I could improve to make the technique more effective.  He was very happy to help (now all I have to do is fix the problems; that'll take more than ten minutes).

Rich


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

Well since the head guy charges for private lessons I figured he would say no if i asked permission to work with a BB...

i like the instructors...I just dont know..I feel like I am not getting enough...


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Well since the head guy charges for private lessons I figured he would say no if i asked permission to work with a BB...*



Don't assume!  The guy who owns my school charges for private lessons -- as do most "head guys" -- but he has no problem with students helping each other out, regardless of rank.

Asking "permission" is really more an act of respect, if you feel it's important in the setting you're in.  I can't imagine any real objection.  I mean, if you and this black belt were already friends, how could anyone object to him helping you out after coming over on a Sunday and watching a football game?  You both share an interest, and one of you has more knowledge and is sharing it with the other.



> *i like the instructors...I just dont know..I feel like I am not getting enough...*



You might consider private lessons then.  I think the half-hour private instruction I get once a week is worth at least as much as all the group classes for the week.  If cost is a factor, maybe you could get just one or two half-hour lessons per month.

Rich


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *I just dont know..I feel like I am not getting enough... *



in terms of what? the cirriculum? the speed in which you are advancing on your material? the amount of instruction? etc....

the only reason i ask is because sometimes students will feel they are not progressing fast enough and are being "held back" so to speak, when in reality they should not be questioning the instructor since he or she SHOULD know what's best for the student and will also know when they are ready to advance to a higher belt level. 

not saying this is what you are trying to convey in any way now, just providing an example. if you truly believe that something is missing in your training/instruction that should be present, you should talk to Mr. Cappi and discuss a bit with him.


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 14, 2003)

JasOn,
in your intitial post, you said that you had only being doing EPAK for a little over a month and were going 3 time a week.  My suggestion to you is to give yourself a little more time with the material.  No one (at least no without any previous experience) becomes profiencient in only two months of practice.  What you need isn't necessarily private instruction, but just more time with the material.  Understand that you are learning a physical skill that requires a certain amount of repetition and experience to become ingrained.  There is NO substitute for time spent on the techniques.

Other than that, many of the other posters already offered you some good advice.  However, by no means should you ask this black belt to "get together" outside of class to work on things individually without first talking to the head instructor.  Even if your one-on-one practice sessions with this instructor were informal, the fact that they would be taking place outside of your studio and behind your instructor's back would amount to this other black belt giving you private instruction.  Since this is a service offered by your instructor (probably as part of his livelihood), it would be highly unethical on the part of you and the other black belt.  $ 50.00 for a private lesson may seem steep, but it is well within the going rate, I assure you.  And most instructors will allow you to take only one or two classes a month (as opposed to having to take a private lesson every week).  At this point in your training, if you are already attending class three times a week, a single private lesson a month should be more than enough.  Also, many studios have "open sessions" at some point during the week.  These amount to unstructured class time where students can come in and ask questions or get additional help over specific problem areas.  You might look into seeing if your studio offers such a classtime.

Good luck in your continued training.

Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *JasOn,
> in your intitial post, you said that you had only being doing EPAK for a little over a month and were going 3 time a week.  My suggestion to you is to give yourself a little more time with the material.  *





YODA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "Yes...yes...to Steve Howard you listen!"


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 14, 2003)

1. It sounds like your doing well.  You've picked a first rate instructor and you know you are not an expert yet.

2. $50 an hour is the going rate but it's probably too early for you to get your money's worth from Cappi.

3. Cappi is a Planas lineage.  Mr Planas Form 1 tape and Mr Wedlakes orange yellow tape will allow you to review on your own and come to class prepared.

4. Make some friend's and play outside of class.

5. Ask Mr. Cappi's advice on what else you can do to prepare and mention the Black Belt you feel impressed with.  This will show respect and open the lines of communication.

6. Most importantly remind yourself that Kenpo Karate is a lifetime study.  I've been doing it for 6 years and I keep improving, but I learn something new nearly every day, I'm still having fun and I've found that the best things in life take time.

Good Luck,

Jeff


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *However, by no means should you ask this black belt to "get together" outside of class to work on things individually without first talking to the head instructor.  Even if your one-on-one practice sessions with this instructor were informal, the fact that they would be taking place outside of your studio and behind your instructor's back would amount to this other black belt giving you private instruction. Since this is a service offered by your instructor (probably as part of his livelihood), it would be highly unethical on the part of you and the other black belt.*



Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm having a hard time seeing how asking someone for help outside of class is unethical.  At worst, I see it as lacking a small amount of respect, but unethical?

Let's say I go to a seminar on tax preparation.  I learn a few things, and pass them on to a friend who's doing his own taxes.  The people teaching the seminar make a living by disseminating this information for a fee, so by passing it on to my friend I've taken away a potential customer.  Would you see that as "unethical"?  I don't.  I've paid my fee to learn the information, what I do with it afterwards is my business, whether it's pass it on to someone else for a fee, or pass it on to someone else for free, or keep it all to myself.

I can see how the training issue here is slightly different, given the fact that it's an ongoing relationship, and the fact is that the head instructor may think the pairing is a bad idea because he knows the strengths and weaknesses of the individuals involved.  So asking him first would show a certain amount of respect for his knowledge, as well as a sort of ceremonial respect for his position.  But I don't see anything unethical about getting together with other students, whether you ask for permission or not, simply because the head instructor makes his living by teaching.

I'd be open to hearing explanations about why it's unethical, though.  Maybe I'm not seeing the big picture.

Rich


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes, Rich, you missed the point.

It is no where near the same as you paying for a tax seminar and then passing on what you learned to a friend.  There is no personal relationship between you and the instructors at the tax seminar or your friend and the instructors at the seminar.  Also, the information from the seminar is not an on-going course.  Also, getting together outside of class with a black belt who regularly assists in classes is not the same as getting together with other students to practice (especially when you are only a yellow belt).  You're trying to compare apples and oranges, and it doesn't work like that.

Imagine it this way:  you spend twenty years developing your tax program and then spend another five years training instructors to help you at your seminars.  Then, one of your assistants--WHILE STILL PARTICIPATING IN YOUR SEMINARS--begins to give his own seminars based on your information, without your knowledge.  It is one thing if this happens with the knowledge and blessing of the first instructor.  Or even if the second instructor strikes out on his own.  But otherwise, what has happened is that the second instructor has set himself up in competition with his own instructor clandestinely and still continued to benefit from continued instruction.  It is both LYING and STEALING.  

The fact that JasOn considered doing this without his instructor's knowledge goes far beyond just being disrespectful.  It is dishonest and, yes, therefore, unethical.  I could go on, but if you haven't gotten it by now, then I probably am not going to be able to convince you.  However, I hoped this has helped clarify some things.  I wish you continued success in your own training.

Sincerely,
Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 14, 2003)

P.S.

Rich, 
one more thing about your tax analogy that might help you understand why such behavior is unethical.  Purchasing the information from the tax seminar DOES NOT give you the right or the permission to disseminate that information to anyone else.  In most circumstances such as you describe, that information and program will have been copyrighted by the creator/leader of the seminar.  Your purchase only gives you the right to employ the information for your own personal use.  Your passing it on to another would be a form of copyright infringement and illegal to boot.  Example:  you go to a seminar and purchase the information package being sold by the seminar instructor.  Using that package, you begin giving your own set of seminars.  Unless you were sold the package with a license to do this, you will most likely be sued for copyright infringement.  You will most likely lose.  Just something to think about.

Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah man id give it a little more time, but at the same time, i dont see anything wrong with getting some help from a fellow class mate. It would'nt hurt to see if your teacher is cool with it though.

Its not like your trying to learn new stuff behind your teachers back or anything. Your just looking for help on something your teacher has already shared with you. 

Patience is important, ill admit when i startd training i wanted to test test test. I thought i should be getting material faster and I was wrong, i got frustrated, and i sucked anyway. That was a long time ago, and i learned the hard way. In my case learning a little patience paid off big time. I feel im lucky that im still involved in the martial arts. Alot of people quit during that phase.  Some lucky people never see that phase. Try to do the form really slow at first, maybe that will help. Think about what you are doing and maybe try a mirror.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *The fact that JasOn considered doing this without his instructor's knowledge goes far beyond just being disrespectful.  It is dishonest and, yes, therefore, unethical.  *



Hold up. He didn't know any better and he asked first because he wasn't sure.

Cut Jason some slack.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Oh, I've been around...(No jokes you guys!)
> 
> My first love  *



Gou,

Why would I need to make a joke?

  

:rofl:


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Hold up. He didn't know any better and he asked first because he wasn't sure.
> 
> Cut Jason some slack. *



Gou,
my response was directed more to the poster that couldn't understand why such an action would be unethical than to JasOn himself.  I do give him credit for asking the question and seeking an answer; but the fact that he felt he need to ask the question at all should have been the first clue that the action itself would have been unethical.  Even if no one else questioned the ethics of his choice--the fact that he himself would question it clearly shows that the action would have been unethical at some level in his mind.  I commend him for having enough courage to post such a question and thereby possibly avoid taking the wrong course of action.  But again, seeking advice from a black belt (and assistant instructor, apparently) outside of the dojo is not the same thing as practicing with other students, or receiving advice from this black belt while he is IN the dojo, functioning as a member of the staff.  As an instructor myself, I would have no problem with any of my students working with one of our other black belts in the studio.  However, working with that instructor outside of the studio WITHOUT my knowledge would constitute taking instruction from that instructor behind my back.  That is disloyal, disrespectful and dishonest.  I don't think that was ever Jason's intent.  I only sought to point that out to him so that he would avoid a possible error in judgement.  I think you understand what I was trying to say.  Apparently, some others didn't and I was simply trying to clarify my position.  Jason---I didn't mean it as a personal accusation; please don't take it as such.  I wish you continued success in your training.

sincerely,
Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravenet.com


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

Sorry about the way that sounded. I was just trying to point out that he's feeling his way around right now. I totally hear what you're saying and I agree with you.

Sheesh, all this because he wants to learn an art and he's hungry for it eh?
:cheers:


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 15, 2003)

Steve,

You've given me a lot to think about, and I thank you for that.  I'm always very interested in ethical questions, and the conversations that spring from them.  I will think seriously about your comments and comparisons.



> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *but the fact that he felt he need to ask the question at all should have been the first clue that the action itself would have been unethical.  Even if no one else questioned the ethics of his choice--the fact that he himself would question it clearly shows that the action would have been unethical at some level in his mind.*



This I would have to disagree with completely.  As I said, I'm always interested in ethical questions, at least in part because I always try to be ethical.  When a situation comes up where I have several courses of action to choose from, I often ask myself if any of the courses is unethical, and then explore why it would or would not be unethical.  As far as I know, the reason for the question is never because I already know the course of action to be unethical at some level, conscious or not.  To put it another way, I believe that my questioning of a particular choice is motivated by a sincere desire to be ethical, not by a subconscious knowledge about the inherent ethical or unethical nature of every choice that exists, even before being aware of the choice's existence.

Again, thanks for making me think.

Rich


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *but the fact that he felt he need to ask the question at all should have been the first clue that the action itself would have been unethical.  *



The fact that he asked only indicates that he wants to make sure he don't do a mistake or hurt anyone by not knowing a certain path of action. 

As we say in Spain, _"not knowing a law doesn't mean you can break it"_


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 15, 2003)

I fail to see why asking a Blackbelt in the school for help would be "unethical."  He is already paying tuition and he has acknowleged Mr. Cappi as his instructor.

I believe it is good manners to discuss with the instructor how he would like to handle this question.  I'm probably too traditional but I always talk to my instructor about other seminars, etc. that I attend.  I think this is Manners and not ethics.  Jason demonstrated good manners by asking the question in the first place.  I also suspect that Mr. Cappi is secure enough in his knowlege and skills not to be threatened by his own instuctors.

It would, however, be unethical for the Blackbelt to tell Jason that he would privately provide lessons for a fee without Mr. Cappi's permission.


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *The fact that he asked only indicates that he wants to make sure he don't do a mistake or hurt anyone by not knowing a certain path of action.
> 
> As we say in Spain, "not knowing a law doesn't mean you can break it" *



Kenpomachine,

As we say in America:  "Ignorance of the Law is no excuse."


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 15, 2003)

Kenpodoc has also missed the point.

For this other black belt to provide ANY instruction to one of Mr. Cappi's students, whether he charges a fee or not, OUTSIDE of the studio and WITHOUT Mr. Cappi's knowledge would be unethical.

This is an entirely different situation than helping him at the studio, where he may be considered part of the staff and where the activity would be subject to Mr. Cappi's knowledge and direction.

I have no doubt about Mr. Cappi's security.  I also imagine that the black belt in question, would probably suggest talking to Mr. Cappi first on his own if a student so approached him.   

I also was not questioning JasOn's sincerity, or the fact that he may not have understood the ethics involved in this situation.  However, I also don't believe, like some people apparently do, that we make it to adulthood in an ethical vaccum without developing an internal "ethical barometer."  However, if this situation existed outside the parameters of his individual "barometer", and I'm willing to believe it did, then he was only correct to ask his question and I was merely offering my advice on the question he had asked.

That being said, however, his question was about a very specific situation:  getting together with a black belt instructor OUTSIDE of the studio WITHOUT his instructor's knowledge.  This is the specific set of circumstances I was addressing and it is this specific set of circumstance which is indeed unethical.  I never said that it would be wrong to ask the black belt for help--INSIDE the dojo or WITH his instructor's knowledge.  Please read my posts completely.  There was a very specific issue being addressed and most people are missing site of that.

As always,
yours in kenpo,

Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 15, 2003)

He should ask Cappi only if he feels he's asking for private instruction from this black belt and not just for a joint train.  And I feel Jas0n wants some help in his training.

I usually train with lower belts and help them correct some moves, but I try to make sure I don't teach them part of the program, as that is up to the instructor. He's the one who knows when the time has arrive for a certain person to learn new material.


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 15, 2003)

Again, Kenpomachine has missed the point.

Address the specific set of circumstances in question, don't change the circumstances or imagine parameters that weren't mentioned in order to support your argument.  A yellow belt training OUTSIDE the dojo with a BLACK BELT INSTRUCTOR, WITHOUT his instuctor's knowledge does not constitue "joint training."  The ethical dilema is quite clear.  I can't open the eyes of those who choose to be blind.

Steve Howard


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 15, 2003)

Steve, I certainly appreciate your stand on the situation as it was described, but the more you keep saying that people "missed the point" the more you're sounding holier-than-thou.  Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they missed your point.  That's just my take on it, I don't know whether you care or not.



> *I also was not questioning JasOn's sincerity, or the fact that he may not have understood the ethics involved in this situation. However, I also don't believe, like some people apparently do, that we make it to adulthood in an ethical vaccum without developing an internal "ethical barometer." However, if this situation existed outside the parameters of his individual "barometer", and I'm willing to believe it did, then he was only correct to ask his question and I was merely offering my advice on the question he had asked.*



I'm not sure if that "some people" was directed at me, but I'll respond.  I, for one, certainly don't believe that anybody makes it to adulthood in an ethical vacuum.  I know that if someone were to ask me whether it's okay to kick a dog just for laughs, I wouldn't have to think about the answer.  But the fact that the ethics of some situations are obvious to me doesn't mean that the ethics of every situation are obvious.  Personally, I believe that more questions fall outside of that "ethical barometer," as you put it, than inside, and that's why I try to consider my actions before taking them.

Rich


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> *Steve, I certainly appreciate your stand on the situation as it was described, but the more you keep saying that people "missed the point" the more you're sounding holier-than-thou.  Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they missed your point.  That's just my take on it, I don't know whether you care or not.
> 
> 
> ...



Rich,
While I don't necessarily agree that "more" questions fall outside of a persons "ethical barometer", I readily admit that some (and maybe even many) do.  As for those that miss my point--I was not referring to those that disagree with my position.  You and I don't see eye to eye, but you are at least able to see my point even if you disagree with it.  I was referring to people who were debating my argument while not addressing the context in which the argument was presented.  There are many people who keep saying that there's nothing wrong with "asking for help."  I've never claimed there was.  Just as there is nothing wrong in disagreeing with my position---as long as the person disagreeing with my position is stating that position correctly.  If someone thinks I'm wrong, that's perfectly within their right to do so (hell, maybe I even am wrong!).  I just ask that they reply to the argument I made--which was very specific--and not to some more generalized (and therefore, misleading) argument which was not part of my statement.  As always, thank you for making me think.

sincerely,
Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 16, 2003)

I've sometimes trained with black belts, just for the shake of it, out of the school. I was preparing a championship and need help with developing the techs. WE didn't ask the instructor for permission, but we didn't hide it from him also. 

Plus, from your point of view, I, that sometimes assist the instructor in their classes, train with people outside of the gym, should we ask the main instructor everytime we want to train? I'm not a black belt, but I assist the instructors. Does the color of the belt make all the difference here? 

From my point of view, there's a difference between training and instructing/being instructed. If having this pov makes you think I missed your point, then ok. And yes, I also think that drawing the line in between is sometimes VERY difficult. 

What I'm trying to say is that I can't see an ethical question there as clear as you see it. And that ethics in your case differ from mine, the same way ethics vary from place to place, and in a certain place along with time. Ethics is not something unmovable and constant.

Lucía


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *Kenpodoc has also missed the point.
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think I missed the point.  I just disagree with you.

I'm a physician.  Patients are continually trying different doctors.  Sometimes this is good (second opinions are helpful), sometimes it's bad (going to doctors till one fits your preconceptions.  Many physicians get angry and feel that patients owe them loyalty and get angry when someone "takes my patient."  Patients are neither slaves nor indentured servants.  There is no ethical dilema involved in getting another opinion.  

Kenpo students have a right to train with anyone they want to.  I think its a training mistake to try to change instructors frequently but not an ethical mistake.  I still believe that it is good manners to discuss this with Mr. Cappi. I just don't believe it is an ethical problem.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 16, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with getting together outside of the Dojo with another student or black belt asst. instructor  to work on material you have already learned. This is the same as having study groups for academic material from school. You go to a school to learn, you pay dues to that school. Once you learn something, it's a part of you, that information is not owned by any one individual. As long as your not getting new stuff that the head teacher has not taught you, or as long as your not paying money for the private time, its fine. 

Id be suspicious of anyone who tells you otherwise.

We all have the right to our own opinions, i personally like to work with many at the dojo, and away from the dojo. My teacher encourages it, like any good teacher should. 

I hold my teachers advice above the advice of my peersin the martial arts, but its still good to get extra help, as long as its ethical.  :samurai:


----------



## SingingTiger (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve Howard _
> *As for those that miss my point--I was not referring to those that disagree with my position. . . I was referring to people who were debating my argument while not addressing the context in which the argument was presented. *



Fair enough.  It seems I often hear someone say "you missed my point" because they can't imagine anyone actually understanding them and yet disagreeing with them.  Thanks for the clarification.

I've thought about this a lot in the past couple of days.  As far as my "seminar" analogy goes, in terms of the way you described it -- materials and a program being copyrighted, etc. -- I agree with you.  However, that's not what I was thinking when I wrote it, I was thinking more in terms of someone getting up on the stage and saying something like, "you all know that you can deduct charitable contributions; but did you know that you can deduct 14 cents a mile for the mileage that it takes to get to and from any charitable organization that you're donating your time to?"  And then coming home and passing that information on to a friend.  That particular tidbit isn't copyrighted material, yet it's a benefit gained from attending the seminar, and the people giving the seminar might lose a potential customer because you've passed on the information.  It's the first thing I could think of, but you're right, the analogy doesn't really work because it's too simplistic.

Getting back to the question at hand, I think it's good that you're being clear about the fact that you're responding to a specific situation as described.  However, I think it's important to remember that there are variables involved in the situation as described that are not clear; plugging different values into those variables might not change the description of the situation, but they might change your -- or anyone else's -- decision about the ethics involved.  For example:

1.  While I believe that Mr. Cappi owns the school, I'm not sure if he can be called "Jason's instructor," because, as I understand it, Jason is not receiving any private instruction.  Regardless, there are certain things that are unknown about the relationship:  what was the tone of the conversation when Jason signed on at the school?  Was anything said about extracurricular training?  In or out of the dojo?
2.  What kind of agreement does Mr. Cappi have with his instructors?  Is there a contract?  Are there rules -- written or unwritten but understood -- about interaction with students?
3.  Is there any agreement with black belts who "assist" in group classes, or is it a very informal situation with no contracts or "rules"?

I'm sure there are others.  Changing the parameters for those items wouldn't change Jason's brief description of the situation, but may -- or may not -- change your opinion of what's ethical and what's not.

At this point, I don't think there's anything unethical about Jason asking for help from a black belt, whether it's in the dojo our out.  It _may_ be unethical for the black belt to agree, depending on what kind of agreement he or she has with Mr. Cappi.  But I think the initial question is a matter of respect, not ethics.

I also think that if Jason goes directly to Mr. Cappi or a group class instructor right after a class with a specific question or concern about a specific move or two, they'll probably be happy to assist for a few minutes for free.  He'll probably learn a lot in those few minutes, and the ethical dilemma will be absent. 

Rich


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 16, 2003)

Lucia,
thank you for taking the time to re-read and respond specifically to the points in my previous posts.  Yours is an example of a much more productive post.  I will try to respond in kind.



> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *I've sometimes trained with black belts, just for the shake of it, out of the school. I was preparing a championship and need help with developing the techs. WE didn't ask the instructor for permission, but we didn't hide it from him also.[QUOTE}
> 
> The important point here is that you weren't trying to hide the fact from your instructor and you weren't being deceptive.
> ...


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 16, 2003)

In reply to Kenpodoc, Ben22 and others:

some of you made some very valid points.  However, please be sure your analogies apply.  The situation at a dojo is not the same as a college or university or at a doctor's office.  There is a different set of expectations that dictate what actions are ethical.  Most study groups in a college course that would contain either another professor or grad assistant are organized and common knowledge to the instructor teaching the course.  Even if the study group is not organized by the instructor/college but forms informally and spontaneously, there is an expectation in the college setting that such occasions will arise.  Because this presumption is pre-existing, the same ethical dilema doesn't apply.  The same is true for a doctor.  The public and the medical profession regularly advise patients to seek second opinions.  There is a pre-existing awareness of this possibility that changes the ethical dimensions of the situation.  Also, most patients wouldn't discard the advice of a specialist to seek out the opinion of a first-year resident.

The point is, you need to be comparing oranges to oranges.  But let's do that:  if the instructor in question (in this case, Mr. Cappi) is known to not have a problem with an assistant instructor helping a lower belt outside of the dojo, then the instructor would have established a pre-existing assumption that such an action was completely ethical, and no dilema would apply.

As I believe Singing Tiger stated, there may be some other (unstated) variables that might change the ethics of the situation.  Granted and conceded.  Thank you all for some insight-full and conscientious posts.

Sincerely,
Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 16, 2003)

Steve Howard

You know what, i agree with what you replied with, but i have to say, it made me realize something. Everything you said is true only for dojos where that type conduct is the norm.

Sometimes the culture from where the art comes from can dictate what would be considered ethical or unethical. Variables such as the personality of the instrutor, style, orientation of the art(sport, battlefield, street, self-defense), cultural history of the art, location of the school, and anything else i may be forgetting all can have an impact on the relationships between the people in the school.

I would think the atmosphere in the local boxing gym down town would be different than a traditional Tang So Do school over seas.

There should always be respect though in what ever form generally accepted withn the art/system/style/organization/school

:asian:


----------



## Steve Howard (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben22 _
> *Steve Howard
> 
> You know what, i agree with what you replied with, but i have to say, it made me realize something. Everything you said is true only for dojos where that type conduct is the norm.
> ...



Well noted.


----------



## webpage20022003 (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *My form sux...I do not block well either *



you better practice hard my friend. You don't want to use your face to block other's punch. Don't you ?

my form was suck when i studied but it keeps getting better. Practice makes perfect


----------

